# Message "votre espace de stockage iCloud est saturé"



## Youngkriss911 (11 Août 2020)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous allez tous bien, 

Quand mes notes sont ouvertes, je reçois un message qui apparaît comme quoi mon espace de stockage iCloud est saturé ,bien sûr, c'est loin d'être le cas, / 5 Go, j'ai quasi 4 Go de libre, donc je ne comprends pourquoi ce message qui apparaît chaque 3 min pour me le signaler 



Si quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner, car je ne comprends pas trop.


----------



## RubenF (12 Août 2020)

Hello, est-ce que tu n'aurais pas, éventuellement, plusieurs comptes iCloud sur ton iPhone, et sur tes notes particulièrement. 

Cela vient peut être de là. Sinon je ne vois pas.


----------



## Anais.moreau06 (8 Août 2021)

Hello , j’ai un problème aussi , mon stockage iPhone était saturé j’ai essayé de libérer de la place je suis à 59Go sur 64Go . Ce que est bizzare c’est que j’ai plein de place sur iCloud alors que le stockage iPhone est limite . Les photos prennent le plus de place j’ai supp toutes les photos volumineuse , j’ai activé  l’option optimisé les photos iCloud un truc comme ça . Si quelqu’un a une solution je suis preneuse


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2021)

Anais.moreau06 a dit:


> Hello , j’ai un problème aussi , mon stockage iPhone était saturé j’ai essayé de libérer de la place je suis à 59Go sur 64Go . Ce que est bizzare c’est que j’ai plein de place sur iCloud alors que le stockage iPhone est limite


Bonjour,
C'est le fonctionnement normal d'un iPhone avec iCloud, il garde le maximum de fichiers en local et ne les enlève que lorsqu'il y en a d'autres à mettre à la place.


----------

